# Half Hunter Swiss Made Around 1890?



## english_knight (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi everyone and thanks for looking this is my first post so I hope itâ€™s in the right place, I been given a half hunter pocket watch by my father and he had it given to him by my grandfather and he had it given to him by his father. I know so far that it is Swiss made with the Swiss hallmark - Helvetia for 18ct gold on the case plus a number on the case and that its 21 jewels, I have try looking on the internet and some reading up on half hunters but canâ€™t find many 21 jewels half hunters from this time as you can see I have taken some photos of the pocket watch and it does need the hands of the watch face repairing and it needs a good clean as it needs a shake some times to start it ticking again it just over 66 grams and has my great grandfathers name on the case and the date 12th Feb. 1910 I trying to find out what this date means, the reason I put 1890 is because I was told that he had the watch some 20 years before hand and it was given to him by his brother, If anyone has a value to the watch this would be a great help so I can get it on the house insurance a.s.a.p. I have tried looking up the makers stamp mark but canâ€™t find anything at all it would be nice to know everything about this so when I pass it to my son it will have its history as well thanks.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

High-quality, turn-of-the-century half-hunter pocket watch. Ceramic dial, roman numerals, 21-jewel mechanical stemwind, stemset movement. The case looks like it's solid gold. In its day, this would've been a very high-quality watch (and it would still be considered a high-quality watch today).

In its current condition, it's probably worth...nothing. If a watch doesn't work, it's worthless.

By the time you get it serviced, cleaned, regulated...It still won't be worth much.

As a family heirloom, it's priceless, but it's actual monetary value will fluctuate like waves on a stormy sea. It might be worth a thousand dollars tomorrow, or it might be worth fifty cents. What a watch is worth is ultimately, what someone will pay for it. To find out what someone will pay for a watch like yours, look for similiar watches on ebay. In a simliar condition, made in the same year, and of the same materials and quality.

Do not, under any circumstances, attempt to run the watch for a long period of time, without first sending it to the watchmaker. A watch that's 100 years old needs professional TLC before it can run. And be sure to find an expert watchmaker.


----------



## english_knight (Mar 18, 2009)

Shangas said:


> High-quality, turn-of-the-century half-hunter pocket watch. Ceramic dial, roman numerals, 21-jewel mechanical stemwind, stemset movement. The case looks like it's solid gold. In its day, this would've been a very high-quality watch (and it would still be considered a high-quality watch today).
> 
> In its current condition, it's probably worth...nothing. If a watch doesn't work, it's worthless.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply it is as you said a solid gold case all 18ct of it I been told that by my local watch repairs but I donâ€™t want just any old watch repairs getting their hands on it if I going to be paying out round a few hundred pounds to get it fix I want to know that its been look after and care for by someone that knows what they are doing it does still work but sometimes it just needs a bit of help, if anyone knows of a good repair shop in London that would be great as I am there 2 to 3 times a month with work but finding the company all watch maker that made this watch would make my day thanks for your help and time.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Above "21 Jewels", it says "R & Cie". That would stand for "R & 'Company'" in Swiss, I believe.

Now we just gotta find out who the 'R' is.


----------



## english_knight (Mar 18, 2009)

Well it took 8 weeks but its back in full working order and looks a lot better than it did before it was fixed, I'm still having problems trying to find who made the watch in the first place if anyone has any clues or where i could find more about the watch would be great the only thing the watchmaker could tell me is that it is high end pocket watch and made around 1886 and if it breaks there's no chance of finding parts for it!


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Shangas said:


> In its current condition, it's probably worth...nothing. If a watch doesn't work, it's worthless.
> 
> By the time you get it serviced, cleaned, regulated...It still won't be worth much.


Shangas, Shangas... you can't say that!

The case is made out of gold, the movement is a high grade, and you say, it is worth nothing if it has problems with running???

So if you get a "Lange" watch (or one from Albert Potter, or from Breguet) that is not running because it just needs a cleaning - would you donate it to me? I guess not.

Alas, the "R & Cie" is still unknown to me.

Andreas


----------



## english_knight (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you Andreas,

the watchmaker did say if i came to sell the watch he would give me a very good price for it Â£1500 which helps me as i need to add it to my

house insurance, but as to selling the watch that will never happen not in my life time as it was my great great grandfathers watch and i hope to past

it to my son one day.

Is there a book where i could find the makers stamp mark or any way i could used the number from the case to find where the watch has come from?

I still trying to find out where the watch was given to him if it was here in the U.k or if it was in italy, and as to shangas reply i understand where he was

coming from as it's worth more to me as you cannot put a price on family history, where to someone all they see is the price its worth in the gold and the

workings of the watch.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

(well, for 1500 quid I would sell this watch)


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Andreas, I was merely saying that age does not equal value. RARITY and CONDITION = Value. And even then, it may not be much. That he can get fifteen hundred quid for it, is marvellous. It's nice to see the watch back in working condition.

Now a few tips ---

1. Do not bump it to drop it.

2. Get it serviced regularly (at least once every five years, if you use it often).

3. Keep it away from kids, high places, moisture and dust.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

ISTR R & Cie being a clock maker rather than watches, but it's only a dim memory, I couldn't tell you where I saw or read it - try a Google or Wiki for them, might come up with something under clocks. :yes:


----------

